# Ford 5600 bolt and nut torque specs



## TheEquineFencer (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm rebuilding the PS pump on the 5600 and I'd like to get the bolt torque specs for the 4 bolts inside and for the nut on the drive gear if someone has them.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Greetings EquineFencer,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

See attached diagram. Torque specs as follows:

Drive gear nut (#36 on diagram) 58 ft-lbs. (78 N-m)
Through bolts (#13 on diagram) 15 ft-lbs. (20N-m)
Retaining bolts (#38 on diagram) 26 ft-lbs. (35 N-m)

You need to get an I&T manual for your tractor. Cost $30-$35. Tractor Supply stores, tractor parts dealers, etc. usually have them. Ebay usually has a good selection.


----------



## TheEquineFencer (Jan 23, 2015)

*thanks*

Thanks!


----------

